#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  MNNIT Allahabad 2012 admissions cutoff,ranking,placements, fee, branches - Discussion

## prashansa.nita

Hey Aspiring FaaDoOOOO's

 I am a Senior of *MNNIT Allahabad*, I am here to help you get all your queries sorted out  regarding * MNNIT Allahabad  2012 admission.
*
Let me start with a brief summary of the college.

*Year of Establishment*: 1961

*Area in Acres :* 222 Acres

*Ranking*: Amongst 20 Colleges in India, One of the top colleges in India.

*Branches & Intakes*
BiotechnologyChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectrical EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringProduction and Industrial Engineering

*MNNIT Allahabad 2012 Cutoff : All India cutoff - 26402 | Home State cutoff  32404*

*MNNIT Allahabad 2012 Placement* 

College enjoys a 100% Placement for many years now

*MNNIT Allahabad* *Campus* *Facilities :* 

*Motilal Nehru National Institute of Technology Allahabad*, Allahabad (MNNIT) is an Institute with total commitment to quality and excellence in academic pursuits. It was established as one of the seventeen Regional Engineering Colleges of India in the year 1961 as a joint enterprise of Government of India and Government of Uttar Pradesh, and was an associated college of University of Allahabad, which is the third oldest university in India.


*Central Library*

*The Library* is sanctum sanatorium in the temple of learning. It is the heart of teaching and research. The Central library has 1,04,382 Collection of books and bound periodicals. It also subscribes _53_ Indian and _237_ International technical periodicals. In order to facilitate all the readers in selecting the reading materials of their choice, the access to stacks is open to its members. Keeping the library on modern techniques, the reading materials has been classified and catalogued as Dewey Decimal Classification and Anglo- American Cataloguing Rules-II.

It works as nerve center of the institution by keeping the knowledge of students and faculty members update. Information data bank is constantly updated and facilities are added. The present library area  spreads over 2455.49 sqm. The functionaries of central library is guided by the setup of LLRC and Working Group.
*Hostel*

There are seven Boys and two Girls hostels at present in the Institute. The capacity of boys hostel is 1800 (1044 single seated rooms and 252 triple seated rooms ) and that of girls hostel is 145. Room allotment is done in such a way that students from different parts of country freely intermingle with each other depicting national integration.
Hostel messes are run no profit no loss basis. The messes are managed by nominated representatives of students under the overall supervisions of wardens. The foreign students run their separate mess named as international mess. In this mess non vegetarian food is also served.

The newly admitted boys students are kept in separate hostels away from senior students to avoid ragging. The hostel administration grants financial assistance to meet the mess bills to many needy students. One new hostel has also been constructed to accommodate additional number of students.

Several new facilities are being provided in girls hostel viz. washing machines, refrigerators, computers, internet connectivity. One PCO booth is also working in the girls hostel campus.

 There is a team of a warden in charge and warden for each of the hostel. They look after the affairs of the room allocation to the individual students and issuing the 'Concession Forms' for the students going home during the Institute vacations. All the student complaints regarding the room maintainence are routed through the warden of the hostel to the concerned authorities.

*Address*

*Motilal Nehru National Institute of Technology Allahabad - 211004, INDIA
 Telephone No.: 91-0532-227
 Fax No.: 91-0532-2545341
*


*Now its time for your queries*!!!





  Similar Threads: NIT Surathkal 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches - Discussion NIT Jalandhar 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion DTU 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Branches Discussion NIT  Durgapur 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion NIT Jamshedpur 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements,  branches Discussion

----------


## norsevalkyr

ma'am i m in my final sem f b.tech, i m interested in doing mba from mnnit! my percentile in CAT 2011 iz 76.77 do i stand a chance f gtng selected? ma'am plz hlp
 :S:

----------


## prashansa.nita

> ma'am i m in my final sem f b.tech, i m interested in doing mba from mnnit! my percentile in CAT 2011 iz 76.77 do i stand a chance f gtng selected? ma'am plz hlp


this is a discussion thread for AIEEE please ask your query in the relevant section

----------


## prakashnpn

straightly .. just wanna know . at last how much marks do i have to get for going through in mnit
preferable - mexhanical or computer science
plz reply soon  :):

----------


## prashansa.nita

> straightly .. just wanna know . at last how much marks do i have to get for going through in mnit
> preferable - mexhanical or computer science
> plz reply soon


what is your category?

----------


## himanshu0110

i am getting 157 marks in aieee 2012 and i'm from UP. Do i have got any chance of getting any stream in MNNIT.

----------


## prashansa.nita

> i am getting 157 marks in aieee 2012 and i'm from UP. Do i have got any chance of getting any stream in MNNIT.


hey,
      could u please tel me your category????

----------


## matham.kamalkaran

Iam scoring 230 this year. iam from gujarat and general....Can I get CS in MNNIT?

----------


## himanshu0110

> hey,
>       could u please tel me your category????


general category

----------


## shubhchak

I m getting 170 marks in aieee 2012 (gen) catg n m frm up...
what r my chances of getting mnit production...even till the last round!!

----------


## faadoo.nitika

> I m getting 170 marks in aieee 2012 (gen) catg n m frm up...
> what r my chances of getting mnit production...even till the last round!!


hi, 
    your score is quite low for MNNIT but if u really want to take admission in MNNIT so u can go for chemical branch..................... :): .....

---------- Post added at 11:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 AM ----------




> general category


hey, 
       U have very less chances for getting MNNIT.................. but ya u can try for Production & Industrial Engineering & Chemical Engineering in MNNIT............... may be because of home state quota u can get these branches.......... :): 

---------- Post added at 11:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 AM ----------




> Iam scoring 230 this year. iam from gujarat and general....Can I get CS in MNNIT?


hey dear,
              yes u have very gud chances to get CS in MNNIT............. :): .....

----------


## rishab20

I m getting 168 marks in aieee 2012 obc category and I m from uttar Pradesh ........can I get into mnit.......

----------


## monkey_123

I am getting around 270 marks in aieee 2012.
I am from Delhi.
Do I have any chances of getting CS or ECE at MNNIT?
If yes, will it be in the first list or later?

----------


## ASHISH04

Is there is no chance to get admission in MNIT with mechanical branch with a score of 168 in aieee 2012 even by state quota? Plz help me aur suggest any other good nit for mechanical.CATOGARY- GENERAL, STATE- UP.

----------


## osank

> I am getting around 270 marks in aieee 2012.
> I am from Delhi.
> Do I have any chances of getting CS or ECE at MNNIT?
> If yes, will it be in the first list or later?


SURELY, you will get CS or ECE  at MNNIT that too in the second or third rounds of counselling...

---------- Post added at 08:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:17 AM ----------




> Is there is no chance to get admission in MNIT with mechanical branch with a score of 168 in aieee 2012 even by state quota? Plz help me aur suggest any other good nit for mechanical.CATOGARY- GENERAL, STATE- UP.


You can get only bio-tech but in the last rounds of counselling......
You can try for NIT Srinagar.NIT silchar and few newer NITs...
SO, BEST OF LUCK!!!!

---------- Post added at 08:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 AM ----------




> I m getting 168 marks in aieee 2012 obc category and I m from uttar Pradesh ........can I get into mnit.......


You can get bio-tech,chemical,production and industrial engineering ........

----------


## ASHISH04

Then after taking Bio tech,will i have a chance to change subject at the start of 2nd semester on basis of my performance?

----------


## osank

> Then after taking Bio tech,will i have a chance to change subject at the start of 2nd semester on basis of my performance?


yes,you can but it becomes very difficult to change a branch as everybody getting the average branches try to do the same.....
You have to really work hard to do so.....
if you have the confidence in you then only think of doing so..

----------


## ASHISH04

Thanks for help.

----------


## ASHISH04

And one more question.If all NIT's and other colleges sees AIR then whats the benifit of state rankings? :^):

----------


## osank

> And one more question.If all NIT's and other colleges sees AIR then whats the benifit of state rankings?


STATE rankings give you an idea that where do you stand in your home state.....and thus your chances to get into your home state NITS

----------


## rishab20

and for mechanical how much marks are needed under obc quota

----------


## osank

> and for mechanical how much marks are needed under obc quota


at least 200 marks ....but this may vary from year to year....so I can't be sure on that :(think):

----------


## 2coolbob

Ma'm i am scoring 167 marks in AIEEE-2012 belonging to OBC category from  Patna (Bihar).Can i get CS/ECE/EEE. Do i have any chance of getting it  in here..? If not, then please reccomend me other NIT's for these  branches. 
Thank You.

----------


## prashansa.nita

> Ma'm i am scoring 167 marks in AIEEE-2012 belonging to OBC category from  Patna (Bihar).Can i get CS/ECE/EEE. Do i have any chance of getting it  in here..? If not, then please reccomend me other NIT's for these  branches. 
> Thank You.


See you can get CS or EEE in the first round however you need to wait for ECE till the 2nd or 3rd Counseling

----------


## 2coolbob

Ma'm Is it compulsary for the 1st year student to live in hostel?
What is the total semester/annual fee of collage?

----------


## ritick

im getting around 232 in aieee 2012 ...which possible streams can i get in MNNIT allahabad ?

----------


## prashansa.nita

> im getting around 232 in aieee 2012 ...which possible streams can i get in MNNIT allahabad ?


Wat is ur category?

----------


## ritick

general category.

----------


## nishtha20

I am scoring about 196 in AIEEE 2012
which NITs or IIITs can I get ?
can I get CE or IT in any of them?

----------


## nitika.a

> general category.


[MENTION=96159]ritick[/MENTION]  you can get any branch so all the best ... :):

----------


## ritick

i doubt.
coz i dont think i'll b able to get CS or Mech.  :(smirk):

----------


## swati mehra

I m expecting 215 to 219 marks in AIEEE 2012...n i m frm general category...do i hv any chance of getting admission in mnit??

----------


## nishtha20

I am scoring about 194 in AIEEE 2012
can I get MNNIT Allahabad I am in general category and from UP?
which streams can I get?

----------


## prashansa.nita

> I am scoring about 194 in AIEEE 2012
> can I get MNNIT Allahabad I am in general category and from UP?
> which streams can I get?


You can get Biotechnology or Production Engineering by the 4th or 5th round

---------- Post added at 11:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 AM ----------




> I m expecting 215 to 219 marks in AIEEE 2012...n i m frm general category...do i hv any chance of getting admission in mnit??


[MENTION=97129]swati mehra[/MENTION] you can get civil it or PI in the first round

----------


## nishtha20

can I get CSE or IT or ECE in sumother NITs or IIITs?

----------


## ritick

im getting around 232 in aieee 2012 ...which possible streams can i get in MNNIT allahabad & in which round?
i am a native of Uttar Pradesh, general category.


eagerly waiting for ur reply.

----------


## silksmitha.nitr

> can I get CSE or IT or ECE in sumother NITs or IIITs?


[MENTION=96856]nishtha20[/MENTION]  you can get NIT CS and Ec in NIT Agartala

for IT I believe you should try for IIIT Amethi in the second round

----------


## prashansa.nita

> im getting around 232 in aieee 2012 ...which possible streams can i get in MNNIT allahabad & in which round?
> i am a native of Uttar Pradesh, general category.
> 
> 
> eagerly waiting for ur reply.


[MENTION=96159]ritick[/MENTION] you can get any branch in the first round itself 

so chillax and congrats for ur score... :):

----------


## swati mehra

what about other branches?CS?ECE?

----------


## ritick

thanx alot.
looking ahead for counselling.

----------


## Rockingmunda

Can i get admission in NIT allahabad with the source of CM of uttar pradesh???

----------


## amarnath dixit

i am gettin around 220 in aieee 2012 which branches can i get in mnit ........

----------


## prashansa.nita

> i am gettin around 220 in aieee 2012 which branches can i get in mnit ........


[MENTION=634]amarnath[/MENTION]dixit u can get any branch in the first round itself except CSE and EC

----------


## Rockingmunda

[MENTION=73792]prashansa[/MENTION]......mam plzzz answer me....

----------


## prashansa.nita

> Can i get admission in NIT allahabad with the source of CM of uttar pradesh???


[MENTION=97707]Rockingmunda[/MENTION] I have not tried this , if you want you can give it a try

----------


## Rockingmunda

[MENTION=73792]prashansa[/MENTION]......i won't give any try...coz i'm damn sure...he'll make a easy way for me to NIT allahabad......he's my relative......i just wanna know that...does sources work for admissions in NIT???.....u can tell on d basis of your general knowledge.....

----------


## Rockingmunda

[MENTION=73792]prashansa[/MENTION]......i won't give any try...coz i know he'll make a easy way for me to NIT allahabad....he's my relative...i just wanna know that does sources work in admissions to NIT???.....u can tell me on d basis of your general knowledge....

----------


## 2coolbob

I am scoring 158 marks in AIEEE-2012. I belong to OBC category. Can i get CSE\ECE\EEE in here??
Thanks..

----------


## osank

> I am scoring 158 marks in AIEEE-2012. I belong to OBC category. Can i get CSE\ECE\EEE in here??
> Thanks..


i think you can get bio-tech here and if your luck favours then production and industrial engineering also(chances 30%)

----------


## nikhilgoyal

I am expectig about 14000 rank in aieee 2012. DO i have any chance of getting chemical eng. in nit Allahabad or any other stream

----------


## nikhilgoyal

what could be last rank to get seat in mnit allahabad

----------


## vicky2610

in gen category with 131 marks will i be able to get any centally funded institutes

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit allahabad? mech. or ee . my hs is up.
is there any chance under the state quota?
any other branches can also be considered.
 desperate to get into mnnit..........

----------


## devarpan

> Hey Aspiring FaaDoOOOO's
> 
>  I am a Senior of *MNNIT Allahabad*, I am here to help you get all your queries sorted out  regarding * MNNIT Allahabad  2012 admission.
> *
> Let me start with a brief summary of the college.
> 
> *Year of Establishment*: 1961
> 
> *Area in Acres :* 222 Acres
> ...











ma'am i am getting 184 in aieee 2012 i am a general candidate from UP wat courses can i get in here till the 7th councelling???

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

> with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit allahabad? mech. or ee . my hs is up.
> is there any chance under the state quota?
> any other branches can also be considered.
>  desperate to get into mnnit..........


please reply sir ....................

----------


## osank

> please reply sir ....................


SORRY, no chances for mech or ee

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

> with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit allahabad? mech. or ee . my hs is up.
> is there any chance under the state quota?
> any other branches can also be considered.
>  desperate to get into mnnit..........


any other braches?

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

> any other braches?


[MENTION=98901]Tarun Kaushik[/MENTION] I believe you can get Bio technology, Information Technology , PI and Chemical Engineering as per last years cutoff

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

> any other braches?


by which round?

----------


## alok vats

Mam My Score is around 135 and am from U.P having general category .. is there any chances for IT in mnnit??? Or which nits can i get ? even in last round of councelling..pl tell fast

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

> with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit allahabad? mech. or ee . my hs is up.
> is there any chance under the state quota?
> any other branches can also be considered.
>  desperate to get into mnnit..........


by which round?

----------


## osank

> Mam My Score is around 135 and am from U.P having general category .. is there any chances for IT in mnnit??? Or which nits can i get ? even in last round of councelling..pl tell fast


SORRY,no chances for any NIT

----------


## abhi_badbrain

Hi... I am expecting 220 marks in AIEEE exam... general category.... Please will I get  mechanical/civil/ electrical in MNIT ? What is placement scope of these trades in MNIT ?

If not which other NIT should I prefer

----------


## avinder_kaur

> Hi... I am expecting 220 marks in AIEEE exam... general category.... Please will I get  mechanical/civil/ electrical in MNIT ? What is placement scope of these trades in MNIT ?
> 
> If not which other NIT should I prefer


[MENTION=100579]abhi_badbrain[/MENTION] You can get Civil in the first round itself however you can get Mechanical or Electrical by the 2nd Round as per last year's cutoff

Regarding the Placements Please refer http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...hes-Discussion all the best.... :):

----------


## nishtha20

if up is my home state then for counselling will my state rank be considered for admission in mnnit or AIR ?

----------


## osank

> if up is my home state then for counselling will my state rank be considered for admission in mnnit or AIR ?


only AIR is considered for admission

----------


## alok vats

What about any other good and reputed college ..??????  :=(:  :=(:  :=(:

----------


## shriya19

M gettng 120 marks in aieee  :(:  cam i get admission in MNNIT? m frm U.P ....general category..

----------


## anand9182

i m scorng 204 in aieee 2012(genrl category)... cn i gt ece or eee......

----------


## nishtha20

what does home state cutoff mean?

----------


## nitiarora

> what does home state cutoff mean?


@nistha20 Home state cutoff means the rank by which that colleges state students get admission in the college

----------


## nishtha20

the opening and closing ranks for mnnit at the ccb site under home state quota for previous years refers to the AIR or home state ranks?

----------


## nitiarora

> M gettng 120 marks in aieee  cam i get admission in MNNIT? m frm U.P ....general category..


[MENTION=86990]shriya19[/MENTION]  at this score I am afraid to say you cannot get NIT's

---------- Post added at 11:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 AM ----------




> I am scoring about 194 in AIEEE 2012
> can I get MNNIT Allahabad I am in general category and from UP?
> which streams can I get?


[MENTION=96856]nishtha20[/MENTION] you can get BioTechnology or Production Engineering by the 5 th round as per last years cutoff

----------


## nishtha20

the opening and closing ranks for mnnit at the ccb site under home state quota for previous years refers to the AIR or home state ranks?

(my home state is up and have read that 50% seats are reserved for state candidates)

----------


## Rahul0707

i am off an obc category.....will i get cs in mnnit

----------


## Rahul0707

just wanna know how much marks should an obc category student have to get cs branch in mnnit???????plzzz reply

----------


## osank

> just wanna know how much marks should an obc category student have to get cs branch in mnnit???????plzzz reply


according to last year cutoffs you require AIR<14000.....your score should be at least 195

----------


## sushpolite

i m getting around 175 marks in aieee....i m an obc candidate and have given 12th in delhi... and i m from UP...
please do tell me if i can get computer science or IT or ECE in MNNIT.....
please also tell my AIR rank..Thankewww..)

----------


## osank

> i m getting around 175 marks in aieee....i m an obc candidate and have given 12th in delhi... and i m from UP...
> please do tell me if i can get computer science or IT or ECE in MNNIT.....
> please also tell my AIR rank..Thankewww..)


AT 175 marks expected AIR-18000 to 24000 .......at this rank ECE,CSE are really less  but you have 40% chances for IT as per the last year cutoffs
BEST OF LUCK!!!

----------


## sushpolite

please also do tell me that the state rank that i get and the category state rank is of delhi region or is of UP region..????

----------


## kumar vivek

i am from bihar obc , can i get iiit-a ,my score in aieee 2012 is 117.please reply soon !!!!!!!! please

---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------

i am from bihar obc , can i get mnnit  ,my score in aieee 2012 is 117.      any hope any suggestion , please               :(:  please reply soon !!!!!!!! please

----------


## shreya1

how much marks are required in aieee 2012 4 a general category student to get chemical in MNIT? i m from delhi
thanks

----------


## prashansa.nita

> please also do tell me that the state rank that i get and the category state rank is of delhi region or is of UP region..????


[MENTION=103188]sushpolite[/MENTION] the state rank are of UP region

----------


## prashansa.nita

> i am from bihar obc , can i get iiit-a ,my score in aieee 2012 is 117.please reply soon !!!!!!!! please
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------
> 
> i am from bihar obc , can i get mnnit  ,my score in aieee 2012 is 117.      any hope any suggestion , please              
> 
> please reply soon !!!!!!!! please


[MENTION=94878]kumar vivek[/MENTION] it is very difficult for you get any NIT this year


Any ways all the best lets wait for your actual results to come in..... :): 

---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------




> how much marks are required in aieee 2012 4 a general category student to get chemical in MNIT? i m from delhi
> thanks


[MENTION=76295]shreya1[/MENTION] for Chemical the cutoff is around 10,000

----------


## sushpolite

alryt thanxxx.....  :):

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

can i get civil or IT at mnnit with 184 marks?
hs-up........cat-gen

----------


## riyashyn

hey.................i am getin 194  marx in aieee 2012, would i b able to get cse,eee,mech branch in MNNIT 
pls do reply...........i m in gen category (no home state qouta)......... :=(:

----------


## nitiarora

> hey.................i am getin 194  marx in aieee 2012, would i b able to get cse,eee,mech branch in MNNIT 
> pls do reply...........i m in gen category (no home state qouta).........


[MENTION=104347]riyashyn[/MENTION] you cannot get MNNIT at tis rank

----------


## spsingh.smrt

ma'am I am scoring 143 marks in aieee. do I have chances of getting MNNIT. I am gen category form Uttar Pradesh...

----------


## 2coolbob

What is                                                          Instrumentation & Control Engineering                                                     in MNNIT..? Is it the same as Electrical & Instrumentation?

----------


## ritick

hey !!
im getting 232 marks in aieee 2012.
im a native of uttar pradesh, general category.

im nt sure if i'll get a good rank to get a good stream in MNNIT allahabad coz the paper this year was easy.
can u plz assure me of my rank and stream that i can get by your valuable experience ?

need help.

----------


## sushpolite

can any1 tell me that  is there any reservation in MNNIT Allahbad thru UPSEE Exam...bcuzz  i have heard sumwhere...????

----------


## sushpolite

> [MENTION=103188]sushpolite[/MENTION] the state rank are of UP region


but ma'm i have filled my state elligibility code as delhi (i.e where the student has passed his +2 examintn..)...does that mean my HS will b from delhi or UP?(b'coZ i hail from UP region.) sorry ma'm i m confused ..plZ tell me..?  :(:

----------


## babukp

hi this is Babu from Arakkonam(Tamilnadu). I had secured GATE Score 442  and All India Rank 115 in GATE 2012 in Aerospace Engineering. I belong to OBC Category.I would  like to join M.tech Applied Mechanics in NIT Allahabad. kindly provide  me some information about NIT Allahabd regarding applied mechanics  departments, placements for PG  It may help me a lot, do me a favour . my mail id babuaero06@gmail.com

---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------

hi this is Babu from Arakkonam(Tamilnadu). I had secured GATE Score 442   and All India Rank 115 in GATE 2012 in Aerospace Engineering. I belong  to OBC Category.I would  like to join M.tech Applied Mechanics in NIT  Allahabad. kindly provide  me some information about NIT Allahabd  regarding applied mechanics  departments, placements for PG  It may help  me a lot, do me a favour . my mail id babuaero06@gmail.com

please reply me as soon as possible

----------


## 2coolbob

plz tell me about the change of branches in collage.. Can a student of  instrumentation and control engg/production engg can switch to ECE after 1st year. I  know this isnt easy. but is it possible?? Do any 1 student in a year get  this chance??

----------


## nitiarora

> but ma'm i have filled my state elligibility code as delhi (i.e where the student has passed his +2 examintn..)...does that mean my HS will b from delhi or UP?(b'coZ i hail from UP region.) sorry ma'm i m confused ..plZ tell me..?


[MENTION=103188]sushpolite[/MENTION]  if you have filled delhi that u can only get colleges of delhi based college under state quota

---------- Post added at 12:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------




> hi this is Babu from Arakkonam(Tamilnadu). I had secured GATE Score 442  and All India Rank 115 in GATE 2012 in Aerospace Engineering. I belong to OBC Category.I would  like to join M.tech Applied Mechanics in NIT Allahabad. kindly provide  me some information about NIT Allahabd regarding applied mechanics  departments, placements for PG  It may help me a lot, do me a favour . my mail id babuaero06@gmail.com
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------
> 
> hi this is Babu from Arakkonam(Tamilnadu). I had secured GATE Score 442   and All India Rank 115 in GATE 2012 in Aerospace Engineering. I belong  to OBC Category.I would  like to join M.tech Applied Mechanics in NIT  Allahabad. kindly provide  me some information about NIT Allahabd  regarding applied mechanics  departments, placements for PG  It may help  me a lot, do me a favour . my mail id babuaero06@gmail.com
> 
> please reply me as soon as possible


[MENTION=106102]babukp[/MENTION] this is thread for Btech admisison discussion

----------


## riyashyn

if i am getin 194 marx.............................wat branches i l gett??????????? general category wid no home state qouta................n pls do suggst sm gud NIT's...................

----------


## satvik123

i have 200 marks in aieee and obc cateogry.which branches can i get in mnnit????

----------


## osank

> i have 200 marks in aieee and obc cateogry.which branches can i get in mnnit????


at 200 marks your expected AIR-10500 to 13000
chances for cse,ece,ee( 50%) and for mech(30%)
for all other branches almost 100%
BEST OF LUCK!!!!

----------


## ritick

im getting 232 marks in aieee 2012.
im a native of uttar pradesh, general category.

im nt sure if i'll get a good rank to get a good stream in MNNIT allahabad coz the paper this year was easy.
can u plz assure me of my rank and stream that i can get by your valuable experience ?

----------


## priya.nitj

> im getting 232 marks in aieee 2012.
> im a native of uttar pradesh, general category.
> 
> im nt sure if i'll get a good rank to get a good stream in MNNIT allahabad coz the paper this year was easy.
> can u plz assure me of my rank and stream that i can get by your valuable experience ?


[MENTION=96159]ritick[/MENTION] you can get all the branches in the first round itself

As per last years cutoff

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

i have a rank of 2256 in upsee 2012 and also expecting a score of 195 in aieee 2012(both gen. cat.)
should i go for any nit which is available or hbti kanpur/.......(hs-up)

----------


## MT.KADIWAR

i am scoring 210 marks in AIEEE 2012.....is there any chance of mechanical in any round......from gen cat...HS-rajasthan

----------


## osank

> i am scoring 210 marks in AIEEE 2012.....is there any chance of mechanical in any round......from gen cat...HS-rajasthan


Sorry chances are really less as for mech you need AIR<4500...Last year at 210 ,AIR was approx.8500

----------


## ankit_bhola

i am getting 10167 state rank in obc category..Do I have any chances of getting Mechanical  or EE at MNNIT??

----------


## amarnath dixit

i got 7099(air) rank in aieee 2012 .........which branches can i possibly get in mnit allahabad .....through all india quota

----------


## ashutosh_p

i am getting rank 21000 and my U.P rank is 2500 in general category can i get  mechanical in mnnit

please reply

----------


## Krishan Kant

I got 12058(gen) AIR in 2012 what is the chances of getting MNIT by mech or ece

----------


## prashansa.nita

> i got 7099(air) rank in aieee 2012 .........which branches can i possibly get in mnit allahabad .....through all india quota


[MENTION=92756]amarnath dixit[/MENTION] you can get chemical, PI and IT by the 5 th round

---------- Post added at 01:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------




> I got 12058(gen) AIR in 2012 what is the chances of getting MNIT by mech or ece


@*Krishan Kant* you have a rare chanc eof getting in the college this year as per last years cutoff

---------- Post added at 01:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 PM ----------




> i am getting rank 21000 and my U.P rank is 2500 in general category can i get  mechanical in mnnit
> 
> please reply


[MENTION=101486]ashutosh_p[/MENTION] you have a very less chance of getting into the college this year, however you can try for any decent private college in ur state.

----------


## shivi.garg

Hi .. my aieee rank in 2012 is 7550.. hail from haryana and belong to GEN ctaegoty... Can i get CSE in MNIT ???

----------


## simmi.joshi.1990

> Hi .. my aieee rank in 2012 is 7550.. hail from haryana and belong to GEN ctaegoty... Can i get CSE in MNIT ???


[MENTION=107690]shivi.garg[/MENTION] you can get chemical, PI and IT by the 5 th round

----------


## swati mehra

i am getting 9558 AIR & CATEGORY RANK-8043..can i get admission in any of the good NITS??

----------


## prashansa.nita

> i am getting 9558 AIR & CATEGORY RANK-8043..can i get admission in any of the good NITS??


[MENTION=97129]swati mehra[/MENTION] wat is ur category?

----------


## swati mehra

general category

----------


## ritick

i am getting rank 8493 in aieee 2012.home state : UPcategory : gen can i get civil engineering in MNNIT allahabad?if yes then by which round ?and do warn me if there is any kind of risk involved in going to latter rounds of counselling ..

----------


## terminate

i m gting 11630 rank in aieee 2012.......general category ..home state ..up.....wat branches can i get in mnit...pls tell....hw is the placement of poduction engineering.......and can i change branch after performing well in first year.......can u send me any link which can tell me procedure of changing branch....pls pls p ls tellllll thanx a lot in advance

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

> i have a rank of 2256 in upsee 2012 and also expecting a score of 195 in aieee 2012(both gen. cat.)
> should i go for any nit which is available or hbti kanpur/.......(hs-up)


reply pls.........................

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

i have got 2300 state rank in aieee 2012 and 19676 air(hs-up, cat. gen.)................any chances for mnnit or any other nit

----------


## mkhanna

With AIR 4940 State Rank 465 HS UP and Cat GEN what are the chances of getting CSE, ECE, Mech at MNNIT and at which stage of counseling?

----------


## prashansa.nita

> general category


[MENTION=97129]swati mehra[/MENTION] I Believe that u can Bio technology or PI @MNNIT Allahabad 

I would suggest that u should try for some other NITs as well for good branches.

---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------




> i am getting rank 8493 in aieee 2012.home state : UPcategory : gen can i get civil engineering in MNNIT allahabad?if yes then by which round ?and do warn me if there is any kind of risk involved in going to latter rounds of counselling ..


[MENTION=96159]ritick[/MENTION] you can get Civil Engineering by the 4th or the 5th round as per last years stats 

The only drawback of going to latter rounds of counseling is that you miss out some beginning lectures.

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------




> i m gting 11630 rank in aieee 2012.......general category ..home state ..up.....wat branches can i get in mnit...pls tell....hw is the placement of poduction engineering.......and can i change branch after performing well in first year.......can u send me any link which can tell me procedure of changing branch....pls pls p ls tellllll thanx a lot in advance


[MENTION=113969]terminate[/MENTION] I believe that you should try for another good college in ur state.

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------




> With AIR 4940 State Rank 465 HS UP and Cat GEN what are the chances of getting CSE, ECE, Mech at MNNIT and at which stage of counseling?


[MENTION=112698]mkhanna[/MENTION] you should get CSE by the 4th round and ECE by the 2nd round as per last years cutoff.

----------


## ASHISH04

Sir my rank is 31058 in aieee and home state rank is 4110.i belongs to gen catogary.can i get chemical in mnnit.

----------


## swati mehra

[MENTION=791]Prashant[/MENTION].nita sir can u suggest me some NITs,IIITs that i should apply for??

----------


## google

I got AIR 4128..home state himachal Ctegory-general.can i get ece in nit allahabad?also give the placement salary details for ece, mechanical streams...

----------


## prashansa.nita

> I got AIR 4128..home state himachal Ctegory-general.can i get ece in nit allahabad?also give the placement salary details for ece, mechanical streams...


[MENTION=104179]google[/MENTION] I believe you can get Mechanical only by the 4th rank, the placement for Mechanical are awesome with an average package of 5 Lakh and a highest Package of near about 7 Lakh.

----------


## tannu dutta

hii
     My fathr is 2nd cls army employee. i got my OBC-NCL certfcte in Aprl 2011. Do i need to renew my certificate for AIEEE counsellng????????
or my presnt certificte is sufficient..

----------


## swati.nitd

> hii
>      My fathr is 2nd cls army employee. i got my OBC-NCL certfcte in Aprl 2011. Do i need to renew my certificate for AIEEE counsellng????????
> or my presnt certificte is sufficient..


[MENTION=98471]tannu dutta[/MENTION] I believe you need to renew it this year.

----------


## PRIYANKAVERMA

I have got 145 marks in AIEEE. Can I get NIT-A? My category is general.
Also my state rank is 6000.My home state is U.P.

----------


## prashansa.nita

> I have got 145 marks in AIEEE. Can I get NIT-A? My category is general.
> Also my state rank is 6000.My home state is U.P.



[MENTION=117818]PRIYANKAVERMA[/MENTION] I don't think so.

----------


## PRIYANKAVERMA

> @PRIYANKAVERMA  I don't think so.
> [/LEFT]


Not even in home state quota??
my category rank is 32000.
and state category rank is 4000.

----------


## prashansa.nita

> Not even in home state quota??
> my category rank is 32000.
> and state category rank is 4000.


[MENTION=117818]PRIYANKAVERMA[/MENTION] wat is ur category? wat is ur homestate

----------


## vishal.tomer

nsit cse vs dtu cse vs mnnit cse vs bits pilani (pilani campus) mech engg...
tell me order of preference

----------


## prashansa.nita

> nsit cse vs dtu cse vs mnnit cse vs bits pilani (pilani campus) mech engg...
> tell me order of preference


[MENTION=109546]vishal.tomer[/MENTION] which you are interested in Mechanical Engineering than u should gor for BITS Pilani

else the order for CSE  would be NSIT>>MNNIT>DTU

----------


## GIBREEL

sorry...bt its very difficult for u to get cs

----------


## GIBREEL

I heard that the placement in cs in mnnit was not 100% this time. is this true???
also can i get cs in mnnit???
...my rank is 4439 general, state rank 411 i m from UP

----------


## google

What are the average package and highest packages in ece at mnnit allahabad(domestic)?also tell what to choose from cs ,ece at pec or mech ,ece at mnnit

----------


## google

Please give average and highest salary of ece, mech in mnnit.....

----------


## PRIYANKAVERMA

> @PRIYANKAVERMA  wat is ur category? wat is ur homestate


General category
Overall rank-43,000
Category rank 32,000.
Home state U.P.
State rank-6000
State category rank-4000

----------


## prashansa.nita

> General category
> Overall rank-43,000
> Category rank 32,000.
> Home state U.P.
> State rank-6000
> State category rank-4000


@*PRIYANKAVERMA* I don't think so that it will be possible this time.

----------


## Rish99

I have AIR 2599 open category rank, and 2299 general category rank. I am from Madhya Pradesh. Can I get MNNIT CSE? If yes, by which round?
I am a general candidate.

----------


## prashansa.nita

> I have AIR 2599 open category rank, and 2299 general category rank. I am from Madhya Pradesh. Can I get MNNIT CSE? If yes, by which round?
> I am a general candidate.


[MENTION=99671]Rish99[/MENTION] I  believe you should get CSE by the 2nd round.

----------


## Rohit21122012

got 1500 rank in aieee 

confused among nit trichy, nit warangal,nit surathkal, "mnit allahabad".
and dce or nsit and also suggest the best stream in one of these.
I have no specific interest
-do consider I am a North Indian-

----------


## prashansa.nita

> got 1500 rank in aieee 
> 
> confused among nit trichy, nit warangal,nit surathkal, "mnit allahabad".
> and dce or nsit and also suggest the best stream in one of these.
> I have no specific interest
> -do consider I am a North Indian-


@*Rohit21122012 I believe you should go for NSIT First then MNIT Allahabad, DTU, NIT Trichy, NIT Warangal, NIT Suratkal

and the best branch would off CSE
*

----------


## ANKIT PAL

sir i get
all india rank-
overall 134083
category 35016

state rank UP-
overall 19994
category 5785
obc category
can i get any nit or any good college

----------


## prashansa.nita

> sir i get
> all india rank-
> overall 134083
> category 35016
> 
> state rank UP-
> overall 19994
> category 5785
> obc category
> can i get any nit or any good college


[MENTION=122022]ANKIT PAL[/MENTION] I do not its possible for NIT Allahabad this year

----------


## pooja9

Hi my general category rank is 20.8k and category rank(obc)  3820 and live in up can i get mnit with cs or ece ?

----------


## osank

> Hi my general category rank is 20.8k and category rank(obc)  3820 and live in up can i get mnit with cs or ece ?


I think you can only get chemical,PIE,Bio-tech at MNNIT , all other branches are looking tough to get at this AIR

----------


## skyblaster

hi my aieee rank is 2737. i wanted to know which will be better-cs in nit trichy or allahabad. also is nsit or dtu better than mnnit

----------


## prashansa.nita

> hi my aieee rank is 2737. i wanted to know which will be better-cs in nit trichy or allahabad. also is nsit or dtu better than mnnit


@*skyblaster*  NSIT>>>>NIT Allahabad>NIT Trichy>DTU as far as I believe

----------


## rajat.thenuia

hi.....
i have air 4101. i have no interest in cse or it,that is why i chose  civil and even family business is in civil engineering.
so, i am getting b.tech civil in mnnit allahabad and dtu. so, which one to choose.
i am a delhi candidate, general category .ihave no interest in state or be in home.so, please answer accordingly

---------- Post added at 08:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 AM ----------

hi.....
i have air 4101. i have no interest in cse or it,that is why i chose  civil and even family business is in civil engineering.
so, i am getting b.tech civil in mnnit allahabad and dtu. so, which one to choose.
i am a delhi candidate, general category .i have no interest in state or be in home.so, please answer accordingly

----------


## osank

> hi.....
> i have air 4101. i have no interest in cse or it,that is why i chose  civil and even family business is in civil engineering.
> so, i am getting b.tech civil in mnnit allahabad and dtu. so, which one to choose.
> i am a delhi candidate, general category .ihave no interest in state or be in home.so, please answer accordingly
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 AM ----------
> 
> hi.....
> i have air 4101. i have no interest in cse or it,that is why i chose  civil and even family business is in civil engineering.
> ...


Buddy,In my opinion go for DTU ....................

----------


## SHUBHAM WAGH

i got 200 marks in aieee can i get into mnit. if yes then which branch

----------


## varunesh singh

mam what is the scope in chemical engineering here....
what is the range of packages offered here to chemical streams students?
please tell the name of companies visiting here for chemical engineering students..

i am frm mnnit 1st yr...chemical technology..

thank u mam
waiting for ur reply..

----------


## mkhanna

How is ECE branch at MNNIT? Coursewise/ Faculty and Placementwise. Pl compare it wrt NITK IT, NITC CSE,  NITC ECE AND  VNIT CSE.                                        
What is the chance of AIR 4950 (UP Gen) getting MNNIT CSE and by which round?
Reply ASAP.

----------


## ekampreet

i have 6733 air of aieee from Punjab,can i get mech in mnnit..

----------


## rohitkalra

sir, i ve got 185 marks in aieee 2012   im from UP ,in general category do I stand a chance for a gud branch in mnit alhbd.
my air is 19520  and state rank=2358  
plz kindly reply
urs truly 
rohit kalra

----------


## koolkroocer

> i have 6733 air of aieee from Punjab,can i get mech in mnnit..


Hi @ekampreet  ,
Sorry but you cannot get mechanical but you can get Civil engineering, Chemical engineering, Information Technology, Production and Industrial engineering, Bio technology.
All the best

----------


## koolkroocer

> How is ECE branch at MNNIT? Coursewise/ Faculty and Placementwise. Pl compare it wrt NITK IT, NITC CSE,  NITC ECE AND  VNIT CSE.                                        
> What is the chance of AIR 4950 (UP Gen) getting MNNIT CSE and by which round?
> Reply ASAP.


Hi [MENTION=112698]mkhanna[/MENTION] ,
Sorry but there is no chance of getting cse till 4th round but you can get it in spot round if lucky. Also you can get Civil engineering, Electrical engineering, Chemical engineering, Information Technology, Production and Industrial engineering, Bio technology. You can also get EC and ME in spot round. Remember that getting the branch in spot is not sure but there are chances that you can get it.
All the best.

----------


## koolkroocer

> sir, i ve got 185 marks in aieee 2012   im from UP ,in general category do I stand a chance for a gud branch in mnit alhbd.
> my air is 19520  and state rank=2358  
> plz kindly reply
> urs truly 
> rohit kalra


Hi [MENTION=135808]rohitkalra[/MENTION],
Sorry but MNIT closes at 14000, this is the lower bound of the MNIT cut off of 2011.

----------


## sammy.rockstar

Hey . 
i want to ask you something . i have got mechanical in MNNIT , allahabad and will get Civil or mechanical in DTU.
which should i go for?
MNNIT ALLAHABAD OR DTU ?

and what is the fee structure for MNNIT , btech . 
For SC candidates.

pls reply ASAP . Pls !

----------


## c.j4t3k

heyy.. i have a general rank or 21000 and am from UP. I think I'll get "industrial and production engineering" in the spot round, so i wanted to know if this programme is good at MNNIT and what is the placement like.?
Thnq

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------




> Hey . 
> i want to ask you something . i have got mechanical in MNNIT , allahabad and will get Civil or mechanical in DTU.
> which should i go for?
> MNNIT ALLAHABAD OR DTU ?
> 
> and what is the fee structure for MNNIT , btech . 
> For SC candidates.
> 
> pls reply ASAP . Pls !



if u get mechanical in both DTU an MNNIT, then u should go to DTU fr sure. But if u compare civil(DTU) to mechnical(MNNIT) , iwould say the latter is surely better. And the fee at MNNIT is just around 50,000 per annum. U can check the exact fee structure on mnnit.ac.in

----------


## 122112sachin

how much marks should i score or which rank i should get to take admsn in MNIIT

----------


## 122112sachin

please help me i am a 12th class students and belongs to st category....... how much marks and rank should i get to take admssn in machncl or civil in mnit........... pls reply

----------


## 122112sachin

how much markls should i gain in aieee exam to get mach or civil in mnit i belo0ngs to st category............ what should be my rank for mnit and i m in st category

----------


## vsmahankali

Dear Sir/Madam,

My rank is 21558 in Uttar Pradesh(GEN) for JEE main will i get any Btech course in MNNIT according the cutoff which you have listed.

----------

